Ask HN: How do you generate project ideas? - glram
======
adnanxsg
You'd generate ideas by trying to uncover problems that your target audience
faces. You can do that by talking to them - or if thats not possible, just
doing a lot of the secondary research, or even just observing existing
behavior and seeing what has the most friction.

